# New Invention - Liftware - Counter Hand Tremors



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Evolution of the spoon to help people with hand tremors.

Courtesy of LiveLeak,






Roger


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Brilliant


----------

